# Tapatalk question



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the paid version of Tapatalk on my phone and Fire. I can't find any setting that allows me to see pictures posted in topics. I see avatars, but no pictures (like accessories). I can't find a setting that will allow that, either. Does anyone know if you can see pictures using Tapatalk? Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I have this problem too (on my iPhone and Fire).  I also don't have access to any posted links.

Any ideas?


----------



## HellToupee (Dec 5, 2010)

this has to be a kindleboards issue because w/tapatalk on my iPhone I can see images on other sites but not here. I don't have tapatalk for my Fire  but was thinking of buying it


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> this has to be a kindleboards issue because w/tapatalk on my iPhone I can see images on other sites but not here


Interesting. I don't visit a lot of other sites with pictures posted in the threads, but here is where I noticed this issue.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

For some reason, the board has links and images turned on for Tapatalk. It means you can't see images, or click on book links. Hopefully, now that there are more Android devices out there (thanks to the Fire), they will change the settings and allow images and links to start showing up.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Xopher,  I hope you're right!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, we've had a large number of members using Tapatalk on their iDevices for awhile.  I'm sure Harvey will check in on this topic...


Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been researching this for a while, and finally gave up and did a full re-install (of Tapatalk) this morning. Now, it does seem to be working! You should be able to view pix and view (and click) links in posts viewed on Tapatalk now.

I've tested it with iPhone and with Fire. (Make sure you have the current version of the Tapatalk app for your device.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I see links on my Fire now, Harvey!  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank, Harvey! It's working on both my Fire and Droid now.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

Woot thanks harvey I can see links and pictuters on my droid x now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Very cool. . .you not only fixed it, Harvey, it looks like you made it better. . . .I just went to a thread that had some pictures and there was a little down arrow in the upper right corner.  Yeah, I touched it.  Message popped up, "image saved successfully".


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, we've had a large number of members using Tapatalk on their iDevices for awhile. I'm sure Harvey will check in on this topic...
> 
> Betsy


But *now *we're doing it from Kindles!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OK - y'all talked me into it. Just purchased Tapatalk from the App store.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I'm glad that worked. But I am getting rather sick of reinstalling to fix issues   Thanks Harvey!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Yay! Links and images work! Thanks Harvey!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> Well, I'm glad that worked. But I am getting rather sick of reinstalling to fix issues  Thanks Harvey!


You shouldn't have had to reinstall for this one, krm? Harvey did it on his end to our server software.

Betsy


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't reinstall on my Fire and everything is working fine.

Thanks for all of your hard work Harvey. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You shouldn't have had to reinstall for this one, krm? Harvey did it on his end to our server software.
> 
> Betsy


  I had to reinstall once to see the new Fire board & again to see the links & images. Who's broken? Me/my fire/my tapatalk/what the heck I'm cursed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what to tell you, but I'm sure you're not cursed!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I didn't reinstall tapatalk either. . . . .it just worked better after Harvey did his magic.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've gotten Tapatalk installed on my android phone just fine - but it is not showing up on my Fire as a purchased app. When I go to the app store, it doesn't show I've purchased it & asks me to pay for it.

Any ideas?

_ETA: nvm, I rebooted, still wasn't there, but then I pulled down the settings, hit Sync & voila!_


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

New to the Fire and apps.  What does the tapatalk app do?


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Tapatalk is a forum app. You can read through this forum with it, and it is much easier than navigating the website from a mobile device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I've gotten Tapatalk installed on my android phone just fine - but it is not showing up on my Fire as a purchased app. When I go to the app store, it doesn't show I've purchased it & asks me to pay for it.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> _ETA: nvm, I rebooted, still wasn't there, but then I pulled down the settings, hit Sync & voila!_


Good reminder--if you don't see an app you've bought, click on the gear at the top and select Sync. Also, sometimes there is a notification that the app has been downloaded; click on the notification to actually install the app.

Betsy


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Voila! Popped in to ask same question as CegAbq - found it on my Fire now.  Love this place!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Voila! Popped in to ask same question as CegAbq - found it on my Fire now. Love this place!


KBoards rocks! Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------

